# Want to Learn



## RedMonster (May 29, 2008)

I want to become familiar with handguns, their use, be safe around them.  Maybe even take a combat handgun class, all for personal reasons.  Anyone know of any courses, schools, weekend events?  I live in the DC area but if I can drive there in a day its close enough.  Is LFI legit? Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Red


----------



## Grenadier (May 29, 2008)

RedMonster said:


> I want to become familiar with handguns, their use, be safe around them. Maybe even take a combat handgun class, all for personal reasons. Anyone know of any courses, schools, weekend events? I live in the DC area but if I can drive there in a day its close enough. Is LFI legit? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Red


 
Since you're in the DC area, you have access to one of the best.  The NRA range in Fairfax is a great place to begin:

http://www.nrahq.org/shootingrange/nrahqrange/

Start out with the intro classes, before moving on to the more advanced tactical training.  

They have a wide array of classes:

http://www.nrahq.org/shootingrange/nrahqrange/events.asp

Give them a call, and by all means, ask them questions, since they'll be happy to bring you in. 

By LFI, I assume you mean Massad Ayoob's place?  

The most basic of the LFI courses, LFI I, is going to be a bit beyond the beginner.  Once you have some familiarity, though, it's a great course to enrich your knowledge about shooting, and what to do after such a shooting, as what to do in terms of prevention, etc.  

The Combat Handgun course would be a good one, too, but only after you've had some basic training.


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 29, 2008)

RedMonster said:


> I want to become familiar with handguns, their use, be safe around them. Maybe even take a combat handgun class, all for personal reasons. Anyone know of any courses, schools, weekend events? I live in the DC area but if I can drive there in a day its close enough. Is LFI legit? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Red


 
Red,

LFI is very legit. 40 hours. 1/2 of it is about law. Yes LAW. How to handle yourself before the incident, during the incident, and after it. 

Like Grenadier said, take a course on 'this is a gun' and how to handle it and safely use it. Then, if you got more money, and advanced class. After that, LFI-1!

And once you start likeing to shoot and practice, the nearest IDPA club were you can then test your skills.

Deaf


----------



## K31 (May 30, 2008)

It would help to know where in the DC area you are. If you are in DC itself you can pretty much forget a handgun for self defense unless Heller prevails. Maryland too, unless you are strictly talking about your own home.


----------



## arnisandyz (May 30, 2008)

I think Cleveland is about 6 hours drive from DC. If your willing to go that far checkout Tactical Defense Institute (TDI).  A friend of mine who just moved here from Ohio highly recommends them.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 30, 2008)

Take a look at this school: http://www.perronitactical.com/  It's in Virginia so it shouldn't be too far away.

I haven't trained with him myself but I've read several of his articles and seen his posts on a couple of forums.  Looks like it would be a good place to start.


----------

